# un cercle vicieux ; pas de mémoire, impossibilité d'en libérer



## coconutmilk (2 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Je vais tenter de contenir toute ma rage en moi (ayant passé des jours et des jours sur les problèmes de mémoire de mon mac), et expliquer le problème, qui est sûrement un problème pour beaucoup d'entre nous qui n'avons pas les moyens de se payer un macbook pro à + de 128go.

Pour commencer, j'ai dû plusieurs fois déjà effacer tout le système pour que les fichiers cache de _"autres" _qui prenaient *+ de 50go* disparaissent. Par la suite, j'ai installé le gourmand *Big sur *_(dont l'interface laisse à désirer mais ça n'est pas le problème)_, et depuis, j'ai comme par hasard de moins en moins de stockage. J'ai tenté de faire *l'astuce Spotlight* grâce à l'assistance Apple _(décocher et recocher dans les préférences Spotlight ou je ne sais plus comment j'ai fait, et attendre 30 minutes sans utiliser l'ordinateur)_, et ça m'a effectivement libéré... 2go. Puis, quelques jours après, 10go se sont libérés. Mais aujourd'hui, j'ai ENCORE perdu 8go sans avoir rien fait. *Je me retrouve maintenant avec 200mo*, et avec* l'impossibilité de transférer mes fichiers sur mon *** de dd ssd que j'ai payé 170 balles car il faut les télécharger au préalable puisque j'utilise le cloud!!!*

Tout ce que je voulais, c'est faire un montage avec mes photos et vidéos de mon ordinateur (c'est pour ça notamment que j'ai acheté un dd SSD), mais lorsque j'arrive bizarrement à transférer sur le dd,* les fichiers ne s'ouvrent pas *(et d'ailleurs, ni sur le mac, et ni sur le dd ; fichier word, vidéo ou photo). Peut-être que je loupe quelque chose, mais alors il faut me dire, car ça pompe TOUTE mon énergie c'est terrible.
De plus, l'assistance Apple m'avait dit que je devais décocher *Icloud Drive* _(dans id apple, icloud)_, et il est dit que si je désactive iCloud Drive, "*tous les documents stockés dans iCloud seront supprimés de ce Mac. Ceci comprend les documents sur votre bureau et dans votre dossier Documents, qui ne seront disponibles que dans iCloud Drive.*"
Donc si j'ai bien compris, avec iCloud, on a ET le stockage du Cloud et sa copie sur le mac, donc en soit, _est-ce vraiment utile?_ Quel est l'avantage d'avoir la copie sur le mac ? (Parce-que si vous me parlez de vitesse de téléchargement des fichiers.... non !!! Il faut toujours que je clique sur télécharger avant d'ouvrir un quelconque fichier, même léger).

C'est mon premier mac, alors, soyez indulgent. Peut-être que tout ceci est un ramassis de conneries et le problème est très logique.

Merci d'avance,
Coconutmilk


----------



## edenpulse (3 Juin 2021)

Alors.

Big Sur n'est pas vraiment plus gourmand en espace de stockage que les OS précédents.
Tu as mis à jour depuis Catalina? pas de clean install?
Tu dis que tu perds de l'espace de stockage sans rien faire. Ce serait tout de même étonnant. A priori tu utilises iCloud, si le mac télécharges toutes les photos localement, ça expliquerait bien tout ça... Il n'y a pas de fichiers qui apparaissent et pompent de la place magiquement. Tu peux utiliser un logiciel comme OmniDiskSweeper pour voir ce qui prends de la place.
Si je peux me permettre, les 170 balles pour le SSD auraient été mieux injectées dans le prix de la machine de 128go... Pourquoi d'ailleurs vouloir les transférer sur la machine et ne pas simplement travailler avec les fichiers sur le SSD?
iCloud c'est utile, mais pas pour décharger ta machine et laisser tout les fichiers sur iCloud en ligne. C'est une synchronisation, ça ne fonctionne pas comme ça. Dropbox, permet de sélectionner ce qui doit être présent localement et a distance uniquement.
Il faut toujours que tu cliques sur télécharger parce que ton mac n'as pas assez de stockage pour tout télécharger localement. Du coup, il les supprimes de ton mac.


----------



## izel mor (3 Juin 2021)

Bonjour, 
Comme précisé précedemment, OmniDiskSweeper devrait t'aider à vérifier ton stockage et d'éventuels dysfonctionnements.
Dans les préférences système, en cliquant sur ton nom d'utilisateur (première ligne), tu peux effectivement cocher la synchronisation sur iCloud de ton bureau et de tes documents. Avec cette option il est à mon avis conseillé (128 Go) de cocher également la case d'optimisation du stockage sur le Mac pour éviter de te retrouver avec 200 Mo.
Il est difficile de tout conserver sur un Mac avec une faible capacité de stockage. Il faut alors jongler comme tu sembles vouloir le faire avec un disque externe et un interne. Mais sans redondance (ou le minimum), les fichiers actifs sur ton Mac, les autres sur le DDE ou dans le cloud. 
iCloudDrive peut être considéré comme un stockage en ligne. iCloud est uniquement une synchronisation avec des redondances à bien appréhender entre le cloud et le Mac.  
Ce qui est, il faut le reconnaitre, pas très simple.


----------



## ericse (3 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Je pense qu'à moins d'avoir des besoins très réduits, iCloud n'est pas adapté à un Mac de 128 Go, car il ne sait gérer que les fichiers du disque principal. Même si "Optimiser le stockage" peut aider un peu, c'est très vite insuffisant. La seule solution c'est d'avoir un disque externe et d'y mettre la plupart des fichiers, en ne gardant sur le disque interne que le minimum. Et sans oublier de faire des sauvegardes sur un autre disque.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2021)

coconutmilk a dit:


> Tout ce que je voulais, c'est faire un montage avec mes photos et vidéos de mon ordinateur (c'est pour ça notamment que j'ai acheté un dd SSD), mais lorsque j'arrive bizarrement à transférer sur le dd,* les fichiers ne s'ouvrent pas*


A te lire, j'ai l'impression que tu ne sais pas utiliser ton logiciel de montage video/photo (je ne te critique pas, je te donne mon ressenti à la lecture de ton post).
Peut être que c'est ton application de montage qui met en cache des données, ce qui expliquerait la disparition de l'espace disque. 

Mais si le problème est vraiment à ce niveau, la discussion devrait se continuer dans le forum Video, en donnant un max d'info (logiciel utilisé, ce que tu fais précisément, ce qui se passe, etc.) pour que les habitués de la vidéo puissent t'aider efficacement.


----------

